
China’s former chief trade negotiator criticises Beijing’s in US tariff war - rmason
https://www.scmp.com/economy/china-economy/article/2173779/chinas-former-chief-trade-negotiator-criticises-beijings
======
rmason
I can tell you as a long time China watcher this is unprecedented. These guys
never air out differences in the press. Quite simply it isn't done.

I thought the Chinese would wait as close as they could to the US 2020
election to cut a deal. Something is going on here that is not obvious.

~~~
bhengaij
Please talk more. I'm very curious about hoe this thing will play out. (and
wish that china is weakened)

